# Thoughts on which puppy? *Pics included*



## King1122 (Jun 30, 2014)

We are trying to decide between two puppies and would like some input based on appearances only. They are very similar in almost all ways (outside of appearances), but either pup would be a great addition to our family. So I thought it might be interesting to see what others thought of the 2 in comparison of photos. Ultimately we will look at more than just looks in deciding which puppy is right for us. This is just for fun, and who doesn't like looking at puppies!

*Not sure why but puppy #2 photos are displaying sideways.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Are there supposed to be pictures?

Do you know anything about their temperament?


----------



## King1122 (Jun 30, 2014)

**We know Temperament, breeding, health, etc are the most important factors in choosing the right puppy. We have done our research and this is strictly for fun - not our deciding factor.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

ask breeder to choose for you!

They are both adorable.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I'll play- puppy 1


----------



## King1122 (Jun 30, 2014)

Puppy 1 

[URL=http://s152.photobucket.com/user/michelleannking/media/Puppies/MaleNC3.jpg.html][/URL]
[URL=http://s152.photobucket.com/user/michelleannking/media/Puppies/MaleNC4.jpg.html][/URL]
[URL=http://s152.photobucket.com/user/michelleannking/media/Puppies/maleNC6.jpg.html][/URL]

Puppy 2
[URL=http://s152.photobucket.com/user/michelleannking/media/Puppies/photo31.jpg.html][/URL][URL=http://s152.photobucket.com/user/michelleannking/media/Puppies/photo21.jpg.html][/URL][URL=http://s152.photobucket.com/user/michelleannking/media/Puppies/photo11.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## nikochic (Feb 19, 2014)

#1 :wub:


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

Puppy #2. The eyes show an old soul. Wise and thoughtful.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

puppy one would be my choice.


----------



## simba405 (Mar 14, 2013)

This is unfair. Puppy 1's pictures are taken in much better lighting and are bigger.


----------



## King1122 (Jun 30, 2014)

I know, but it is all I have.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

I like puppy 1


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

number two , makes contact , the pup number one keeps averting eyes


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

I want you to take both of them...cuz I can't make myself pick...there are too many "but this one"...ways to go. They both have wonderful attributes for "just looking at pictures".


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

carmspack said:


> number two , makes contact , the pup number one keeps averting eyes


 
wow great catch!!!! that's one thing I liked when we picked roxy out ..or she picked us out...the original puppy I had gone to see basically ignored us. Roxy made initial eye contact..and physical contact. The other puppy found it's PERFECT home too...but we just "meshed with Roxy"


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Take them both. 

Then the board will tell you why buying littermates is a huge mistake and we can have some interesting conversation here. 

Just kidding. 

I like both pups, but I agree that number two does look at the person with the camera now that Carmen pointed it out. Number 1 seems to have better bone, and better color, and maybe better overall look. 

And, at this age, a puppy can be go and get 'em now, and tomorrow they can be the opposite. 

I think you will be very happy with whichever you choose.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

this makes training so much easier !!


----------



## King1122 (Jun 30, 2014)

They aren't litter mates and there is only room for 1 puppy at this house. 

It is true that puppy 1 had a better camera take his photos and in better light. His dad is an amazingly good looking dog, and by looking at his shape I think he going to look like his sire. 

I will be meeting puppy number 2 this weekend. He is only available, because the person who picked him and laid a deposit couldn't afford to purchase him.


----------



## KaiserandStella (Feb 27, 2014)

Were the pictures of puppy #1 taken while he was focused on someone else/something going on or does he not give you eye contact at all? Puppy #2 looks sweeter. Could be the better choice. Puppy #1 has a confident stare. Could be good or bad. Based on looks alone, puppy #1.


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

*BOTH!!!!*

This is why if i were to get a puppy from a breeder. I would have them choose if i were down to two pups!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I think puppy #1 is adorable.​


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

They are both cute pups. I do like the looks of pup 1 better, but have to agree pup 2 has sweet eyes.


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

I know it is just from pics and not a fair way of choosing but puppy 1 is the one I picked. Maybe it is just the way the pics were taken or maybe pup 2 was just not in the mood but I interprete a sadness in his eyes or maybe a boredom. I don't know just did not grab me like pup 1...


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

pup #2 had soft eye contact , neutral but engaged .
pup #1 seems a little vacant .


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

It's hard to tell the two apart except for the lighting conditions, if I hadn't read the posts, I would have just assumed they were the same pup. That being said, I do think for some reason, I like the head on puppy 1. It may be just the lighting and camera angle, but he seems to have a fuller head, which is something I prefer, the blockier heads are one of the main reasons I like the hunks.


----------



## blueangele (Aug 5, 2013)

I like Puppy two...its all in the eyes


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

I like the looks of Puppy One better, and something about the way he holds his head makes me think he's more confident.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I am shocked that so many people chose the one that is clearly looking away and demonstrating avoidance.

Also, Carmen (Carmspack) has been breeding for how many years now? If I were the OP, I would take her advice.




carmspack said:


> pup #2 had soft eye contact , neutral but engaged .
> pup #1 seems a little vacant .


----------



## King1122 (Jun 30, 2014)

It is interesting to hear all the different takes on their appearance. 

Personally I think Puppy 1 is more attractive. He has a nice solid head and will most likely resemble his father who is gorgeous with a blocky head. However it is hard to ignore the lack of eye contact. I'm getting a "I'll do whatever I want" vibe from that puppy.

Now puppy 2 kind of stole my heart with his beautiful eyes and I have a feeling he will be the better dog of the two. I also feel his parents temperament is slightly better than #1. 

Here is a photo of puppy 2 with his litter mates taken a few days ago.

[URL=http://s152.photobucket.com/user/michelleannking/media/Puppies/morefair.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Is it avoidance? Or indifference? Indifference isn't a bad quality.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

I think seeing them in these photos might not be giving a clean picture.

Maybe pup 1 is looking at someone (maybe littermates playing?), just not the camera person - maybe he just woke from a nap when the picture was taken? Or maybe was really tired and ready for a nap.

Pup 2 is nice as well. Maybe pup 2's photographer had a squeaky or was using noises and a baby voice to get the attention of the puppy, whereas maybe pup 1's photographer was also disconnected from the puppy and was just taking the picture.

As far as structure (from the limited I can tell from a couple held up upper body shots), pup #1 would be my choice, but ONLY if the temperament I was looking for was there. 

Without context of the photos, its really hard to say that one shot is truly representative of the puppy.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

N Smith- I agree.

I kind of took the thread as light hearted, for fun and agreed to play along.

Good luck OP - a very exciting time with a puppy


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

I couldn't vote, they are both so precious I would get the one you bond with and get a little information from the breeder. What your dog becomes has a lot to do with your relationship and training with them. Just my opinion


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I like the bone and head on puppy #1.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

but with all of this cuteness I hope you spent time alone with both of them to see which one responded to you better. Cute or not there has to be a bond of some sort sensed.


----------



## King1122 (Jun 30, 2014)

Well I went and seen puppy #2 today as he is located near me. Everything checked out as expected as far as the breeders and parents go. The environment was clean, they have great socialization with adults and children of all ages, healthy, and I really don't have a single complaint or worry in regards to all those things.

My concern lies with the puppy itself. I'll try my best to explain what I observed today. Any thoughts or advice would be appreciated, as I am still learning. 

First observation was the lady was holding the puppy and after about 20 seconds he started doing a howly sounding whine. He also proceeded to do this about 4 more times while I was there. Any time someone held him for more than that 20 seconds and also a few times standing on the side of the playpen. None of the other puppes (litter of 7) did these while I was there. 

Secondly he seemed to have no interest in coming to me as I tried to coax him. Most of the other puppies did if they were nearby. While they were running around outside the other puppies would come to me and smell, lick or nibble on me or my sandal and he did not. He did wag his tail and seem to be happy to see one of the little kids, but other than that not much response in that area. 

Lastly while playing with the others he tended to be the pup on the bottom of the playing. Also cuddled with his siblings while he slept. He was not the alpha dog for sure, but I couldn't quite tell how submissive he was either. 

I'm not sure how to interpret these things with my lack of knowledge. I'm reading and trying to learn more and more everyday. This will be our first purebred GSD. We lost our Husky and Shepherd mix both within the past 2 years. RIP to our boys. I just want the right puppy for our family. 

We are an active military family with no kids. We will be living on base around lots of other people, kids, and pets. We plan to put him in training right away and socialize him as much as possible.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Did you have the opportunity to interact with him away from his littermates one-on-one? There is pack dynamic that he's living in right now but I really think you can tell a lot when they are away from littermates.


----------



## King1122 (Jun 30, 2014)

Yes they did. I tried coaxing him to me and he ignored me and went and laid down. If I wanted to touch him I had to go to him. He wasn't fearful or timid either, just seemed not interested in me. The other pups were far more inquisitive. I notice he tended to just lay down a lot wherever he was at the moment. When I would touch his face, paws and what not he would give me a lick or two if I was lucky but that was all. He never tried gnawing on my fingers or hands either like most pups do.

It was warm out. Here he is today while I was there I took this photo.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I would also rely on the breeders input as they have spent the most time with the pup. What did they say?


----------



## Lwilley (Jan 1, 2014)

When I got my pup, I thought she was going to be a standoffish GSD, content to observe from a distance. She is now 7months and is very affectionate and loving to me. So I would agree with the other person that their personality may be different when the are with their litter mates. The breeder can tell you about their personality the best since they have been with them since day one.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Both adorable, but I like Puppy 1. 

Also, it is my understanding that it is a trained skill for dogs to look you in the eye as it's not in their nature to do so if polite. So for me a puppy not looking you in the eye is a good thing and not a bad thing.

Good luck!

Tanya


----------



## KaiserandStella (Feb 27, 2014)

King1122 said:


> My concern lies with the puppy itself. I'll try my best to explain what I observed today. Any thoughts or advice would be appreciated, as I am still learning.
> 
> First observation was the lady was holding the puppy and after about 20 seconds he started doing a howly sounding whine. He also proceeded to do this about 4 more times while I was there. Any time someone held him for more than that 20 seconds and also a few times standing on the side of the playpen. None of the other puppes (litter of 7) did these while I was there.
> 
> ...





King1122 said:


> Yes they did. I tried coaxing him to me and he ignored me and went and laid down. If I wanted to touch him I had to go to him. He wasn't fearful or timid either, just seemed not interested in me. The other pups were far more inquisitive. I notice he tended to just lay down a lot wherever he was at the moment. When I would touch his face, paws and what not he would give me a lick or two if I was lucky but that was all. He never tried gnawing on my fingers or hands either like most pups do.
> 
> It was warm out. Here he is today while I was there I took this photo.


Seems like puppy #2 is aloof/independent, slightly assertive, calm, and respectful with you. Not a strongly submissive, dominant, or aggressive type, like the other pups.


----------



## King1122 (Jun 30, 2014)

Just wanted to throw it out there that we went with Puppy 1. We will be getting him next week!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

describe pup #1 when you met with it.

it would be interesting to follow the development of #2 .

do you have pedigrees of each ?


----------



## Rbarak (Jan 5, 2014)

The obvious answer - take both!!! But seriously, I lean towards the fluffier one, on the left - he reminds me of my long haired Shepard when he was a puppy...


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Puppy 1. Look at the bone on him!!!! Love! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

*Soooo Precious*



King1122 said:


> Yes they did. I tried coaxing him to me and he ignored me and went and laid down. If I wanted to touch him I had to go to him. He wasn't fearful or timid either, just seemed not interested in me. The other pups were far more inquisitive. I notice he tended to just lay down a lot wherever he was at the moment. When I would touch his face, paws and what not he would give me a lick or two if I was lucky but that was all. He never tried gnawing on my fingers or hands either like most pups do.
> 
> It was warm out. Here he is today while I was there I took this photo.


How adorable...makes me want another...but 2 dogs are enough for me


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

yay for puppy 1!!!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i also liked pup#1. maybe just the picture, but looks like large front paws.


----------



## Keeno Beano (Jul 19, 2014)

*Thoughts of which puppy?*

 puppy#1 :doggieplayball:


----------



## Audie1 (May 31, 2014)

puppy 2~


----------



## King1122 (Jun 30, 2014)

I realize that is has been a long time since I started this post and asked for opinions. For many reasons we chose Puppy #1. 

His name is Havok and he is now 5 months old. He is more amazing than I could have ever wished for. He has a great temperament and we socialize him constantly. He enjoys the dog park, dog beach, and loves his obedience classes. He just graduated Puppy 2 and starts his adult classes next weekend. He gets along with everyone, has wonderful manners, learns extremely fast and is very loyal. 

He can sit, up, down, shake, speak, roll over, play dead, leave it, touch, stay, wait and I'm sure there are some I'm forgetting. No matter what I throw at him he masters it so quickly! It is amazing what can be accomplished spending time with him and teaching him. I think we are going to start nose work classes soon. 

There is no doubt in my mind that we picked the right puppy for our family! Thanks for all the input!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

What a proud pup! Congratulations on his progress.


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

Glad you are happy with your choice, we brought a puppy home last Friday, I also had it down to two in the end.. I can't really say what made me chose the one we did, but he's lovely, hope he does as well as your boy!


----------

